# Outlook templates (.oft) files on desktop won't open



## jbondsr (Mar 3, 2008)

Good afternoon.

We have users set up to use roaming profiles.
Users are currently using Office 2000.
In testing a new PC build with Office 2003, a user logs in using her profile.
She has a folder on her desktop with the Outlook .oft files (made previously using Office 2000).
We follow the procedure to open .oft in Outlook 2003 (Tools, Forms, etc.) but the files won't open.
I think the error message was that the files were in use. (But I don't think they were. No other programs were open and the directory is not shared.)
However, for .oft files that are located in a shared folder on our server, she can open those files with no problems.

What could be wrong?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JiB410 (Jun 2, 2008)

Strange, I would first suggest logging out and in again (probally already done) but you might want to end "explorer" in task manager, keep outlook open... and then open the file.

I can't say this will work, it's just what i would try.


----------

